

How a Remote Town in Romania Has Become Cybercrime Central - petrosagg
http://www.wired.com/2011/01/ff_hackerville_romania/all/1

======
DarkLinkXXXX
But how can the police arrest these wealthy business? They create jobs!

------
telphan
I reckon its because Romanian people are simply smarter than everyone.

~~~
alephan
There are some exceptions though... :)

~~~
telphan
Haven't met any. Hopefully soon.

------
alephan
Free accommodation on me!

